# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ονομασία παπαγάλου

## thodoris

καλημερα σε ολους να ρωτησο κατι αυτος ο παπαγαλος πως λεγεται slaty headed parekket η plum headed parakket? μου ειπανε οτι λεγεται slaty. οντος λεγεται ετσι? γιατι μιαζουν τα 2 ειδη. και ειναι θυλικο? ετσι μου ειπαν. ευχαριστω  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανεμορφος παπαγαλος! απο πετ σοπ τον αγορασες ή απο εκτροφεα? και ποσο?

----------


## sarpijk

Slaty λεω. Plum στα αγγλικα ειναι το δαμασκηνο οποτε απο εκει μαλλον παιρνει και το ονομα ο παπαγαλος γιατι το κεφαλι του εχει αυτο το μωβ δαμασκηνι χρωμα. Αυτος της εικονας εχει μαυρο. http://orientalbirdimages.org/search.php?Bird_ID=521

----------


## thodoris

μου τον χαρισαν. οντος ειναι θυλικο? γιατι, να ψαξω να βρω αρσενικο για ζευγαρωμα

----------


## lagreco69

Θοδωρη ειναι θυληκο 100% το αρσενικο εχει δαμασκηνη χρωμα στο κεφαλι του και μεγαλυτερη ουρα . το λενε και Slaty 
αλλα η κυρια του ονομασια  ειναι plum headed parakket. παρακατω σου δινω και μερικες πληροφοριες για το ειδος. ειναι πανεμορφη!!! να την χαιρεσαι!!!!! 

*Plum-Headed Parakeets**Common Names:* Plum-headed Parakeet, Plum-head Parakeet
*Scientific Name:* Psittacula cyanocephala
*Origin:* Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh
*Relative Size:* 13 inches
*Weight:* 70-80 grams
*Average Lifespan:* 20-30 years
*Egg Clutch:* 4-6 white eggs
*Incubation:* 23 days
*Talking Ability:* Excellent


*General Information About Plum-Headed Parakeets*These parrots are sexually dimorphic which means the males and females look different when mature; therefore, they can be easily identified. The males will showcase a bright red and purple plum colored head, a black ring, and shades of blue on the neck. The female has a dull appearance as compared to the male who has a light purple head and yellow neck. Their eyes are black and when pinned, the yellow is clearly seen. Both are stunning specimens and highly sought after.

----------


## lagreco69

Θωδορη προφανως μπερδεψα τα ειδη!! αυτο ειναι το δικο σου!! να με συνχωρεις. *

Slaty-Headed 
Parakeet Stats*




*Scientific Name:* _Psittacula himalayana_
*Size:*  15.5 to 16 inches
*Native Region:*  Western Himalayas to Eastern Afghanistan to Vietnam
*Life Expectancy:*  25 to 30 years
*Noise Level:*  Moderate
*Talk/Trick Ability:*  Low talking ability; fair trick ability

Θυληκο 




Αρσενικο

----------


## thodoris

ευχαριστω δημητρη

----------


## thodoris

δημητρη το αρσενικο με το θυλικο ειναι σχεδον ιδια. νομιζω εχει πιο ζωντανα χρωματα το αρσενικο.

----------


## Jonny

Πανέμορφο να σου ζήσει!!!!!!!!

----------


## thodoris

ευχαριστω νασε καλα

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη το αρσενικο με το θυλικο ειναι σχεδον ιδια. νομιζω εχει πιο ζωντανα χρωματα το αρσενικο.


Εχει πιο ζωντανα χρωματα το θυληκο εγω πιστευω! στην επανω φωτογραφια, το αρσενικο εχει πιο ξεθωριασμενο 
το δαμασκηνη στο προσωπακι του στην κατω, και το ματι του εχει μια λευκη γραμμη γυρω. αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ηταν οτι καλυτερο βρηκα στο google.

----------


## thodoris

σε ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## lagreco69

Παρακαλω!!! Θοδωρη.

----------


## COMASCO

πανεμορφο!να το χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

τέλεια χρώματα, να το χαίρεσαι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Θοδωρη αν ξερεις Αγγλικα δες και αυτα, αλλιως καποιο παιδι μπορεσει να στα εξηγησει.

http://www.parrotsociety.org.au/articles/art_030.htm


http://home.wanadoo.nl/psittaculawor...himalayana.htm

http://www.animalphotos.me/bird6/bird6-slate.htm

----------

